# 1st time now with California Trimmer



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, I have to say I am a little dissapointed... but not hopeless! I almost purchased a reel mower with a rear drum roller. I opted to save money and got the caltrimmer.

Anyway, I didn't get any striping. Maybe I am doing something wrong but watching videos seems like it's nothing but driving the thing straight. This is the first time I cut this low and it was the highest available setting. I was hoping the roller would minimize scalping but that didn't seem to be the case.

I'm hoping the grass will soon get used to being cut low and perform better.

In some spots the rear drive wheel won't lift up to make a turn. I ended up gouging my grass. Well I'm gonna give it more mowing time to really make an assessment. If it doesn't get better I'll probably craigslist it and go with a rear drum type.

Also seems to be a very aggressive mower. A bit tough to maneuver. My 70's McClain was easier to mow with believe it or not. Its just tired and old which is why I got this one. .


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The Trimmers are a bit of a bear to operate. Work on levelling your lawn really well and the scalping won't be an issue. The roller drive on the Trimmer sucks. You can't lift the mower very much at all when you turn or it will dig in. Also likes to leave a burnout mark when you drop it on wet turf. You can get some striping if you cut in the same direction and pattern a few times. Mine has served me well for a few years but I'm ready for a full rear roller machine also.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Here's my first cut on a small lawn with my Trimmer. Second to highest setting on Kentucky bluegrass about a month old. Definitely make sure you are careful when dropping the rear roller on wet turf and also I find myself lifting the unit up in the back sometimes to make difficult turns where the rear drum would otherwise hit.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

An easy solution is to get used to disabling the reel/drive wheel before turning. Once you get more used to it, you will be better able to navigate those areas.

As stated, the striping will increase over time as the grass develops a little grain.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That lawn looks great @@drenglish .

Thanks for the replies, I will certainly be giving it more time.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Cory has really good results with his


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

You can stripe with a Caltrimmer.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot. Very encouraging! WHat are the low hedges to the left, @Shindoman ?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Fadi said:


> Thanks a lot. Very encouraging! WHat are the low hedges to the left, @Shindoman ?


It's a ground cover named "Emerald Carpet".


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> You can stripe with a Caltrimmer.


That Pic looks so good!!


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Fadi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. Very encouraging! WHat are the low hedges to the left, @Shindoman ?
> ...


Is that a raspberry Emerald Carpet?

Looks awesome!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Fadi and @drenglish Your mowers aren't on the highest settings, there are three holes for the roller to bolt through on the mower. Y'alls are in the center, it needs to be bolted through the bottom hole to be at the highest settings. 


Also at the highest setting notches you need to take some slack off the chain so the drum can lift up higher. I use zip ties because they are easily removed but I have seen others use a bolt.



Here's a few photos of my lawn











The wheel tracks are my only complaint with the mower but a swardman is out of the question and a greens mower probably won't work for me. A full rear drum would be nice but you can still achieve a really nice lawn with a California Trimmer.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This looks like a great full rear roller mower. Price works out to under $1600 US. Wish I could get more info on it.

https://www.steelfort.co.nz/products/show/59


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Cory thanks for the tip on the height setting and chain. I forgot whether the heights were measured from the front roller being in the bottom or middle slot. I'll go check the manual today. Either way, the grass sure has been cutting nicely.

Man that drainage ditch though. You handle it like a boss!


----------

